
MSNBC's SRuhle suggests Biden create “shadow government” to counter Trump - ycombonator
https://mobile.twitter.com/kjdrennen/status/1250424704294219779?ref_src=twsrc%5Etfw%7Ctwcamp%5Etweetembed%7Ctwterm%5E1250424704294219779&ref_url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.zerohedge.com%2Fpolitical%2Fmsnbc-host-suggests-biden-form-shadow-government-counter-trumps-covid-response
======
AnimalMuppet
I'm not going to watch a video to find out what he said. Anybody got a TL;DV?

But, it all depends on what's actually proposed. IIUC, in Britain, the "shadow
government" is the opposition's specialists on different aspects of policy,
who critique the ruling party's policy proposals and offer their own
alternatives. That's fine. Biden can and should do that.

Anything beyond that - like, actually trying to govern - is, let us say,
legally unsupported.

